# la cifra si riduce proporzionalmente



## emzed

Ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con questa frase?
Je vous remercie d'avance!

Affitto mensile: 5000 - 8000 (la cifra si riduce proporzionalmente affittando lo spazio per un periodo di più mesi)

Loyer par mois : 5000 - 8000 (le frais se réduit proportionnellement si on loue
l'espace pour plusieurs mois)

emzed


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Emzed,
Direi "Loyer mensuel : le montant diminue en proportion si on loue l'espace pour (une période de) plusieurs mois".


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, et des variantes possibles :
_Le montant diminue au prorata si l'espace est loué pour (une période de) plusieurs mois". _
_Le montant diminue au prorata de la durée de location de l'espace pour (une période de) plusieurs mois". _
_Le montant diminue en fonction de la durée si on loue l'espace pour (une période de) plusieurs mois". _


----------



## Yulan

Bonsoir Emzed ,

Je voudrais saisir cette occasion pour demander à Corsicum (bonsoir Corsicum!) si donc, l'expression souvent utilisée en italien "pro-rata temporis" trouve sa précise traduction en "au prorata" en français.

Merci beaucoup!


Bonsoir cher Matou !


----------



## Corsicum

Bonsoir à tous,
«_ prorata_ » en français est utilisé pour : « _en fonction de_ » , « _de façon proportionnelle_ » par rapport à … « _proportionnellement _»
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/prorata

Attendons l’avis de Matou pour savoir si l’usage est judicieux pour ce contexte ?

*"prorata temporis"* : oui trés souvent utilisé pour le contexte juridique en Français


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> «_ prorata_ » en français est utilisé pour : « _en fonction de_ » , « _de façon proportionnelle_ » par rapport à … « _proportionnellement _»
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/prorata
> 
> Attendons l’avis de Matou pour savoir si l’usage est judicieux pour ce contexte ?
> 
> *"prorata temporis"* : oui trés souvent utilisé pour le contexte juridique en Français


 
Bon, ben tu rigoles ou quoi, Corsicum ? Si le CNRTL le dit, bien entendu que je suis d'accord, et si tu le proposes, c'est que c'est sensé ... tant que c'est pas trop grammatical, disons pour te charrier un peu  . Moi, cela m'amuse souvent de répondre en premier, comme ça je peux voir par après ce que j'ai oublié de dire ou que je ne sais pas .

Bonne soirée à toi, Corsicum .
Une bise à Yulan .


----------



## Yulan

Merci beaucoup Corsicum pour ta réponse et merci beaucoup Matou pour ta précision et biz à toi aussi!


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Matou,
En fait, c’est pour avoir la température, tout dépend du contexte …le langage juridique contractuel n’est pas forcément indiqué pour faire une offre de proposition commerciale qui nécessite un langage moins formel.


----------



## Yulan

Corsicum 

Si tu veux, dans les contrats commerciaux (vente de produits) je trouve souvent, en italien, l'expression "la garanzia avrà durata di 12 mesi pro-rata temporis": c'est pourquoi j'ai bien posé la question. 

Merci encore


----------



## emzed

Come al solito molti pareri utili e interessanti. Credo che opterò per una soluzione semplice ed esplicativa, visto che non si tratta di un contratto, come quella suggerita matoupaschat.

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde!


----------

